# 3 month old kitten acting strange



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

3 Month old kitten acting funny. My female kitten is going around rubbing up against everything purring and meowing out and rolling her back. almost acting like she is in heat but she can't be can she? She just turned 3 months yesterday. really strange. why is she acting so funny? 
She just quit once the male kitten came.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

ohhhhh that does sound like she is in heat.. i dont know when females can get pregnant.....but it is very young...seperate her from the male. 

others will chime in. she needs to be spayed...asap....him too


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

She seemed to calm down so I really don't know why she acted this way. They are both on my bed. He is laying on the head of the bed and she in the middle part.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

*Heat Facts*


Female cats can first go into heat anywhere between the ages of 4 months and 1 year, depending upon their breed. Generally speaking, domestic shorthairs will come into heat earlier than their longhair counterparts. When your cat goes into heat, she will become more vocal as she calls for a mate and behave much more affectionately by rubbing against you or the furniture


they need to be seperated until fixed!!! unless you want more kittens.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Kittens can definitely get pregnant at 3 months! It's not common, but we've had cats that young at the shelter who were pregnant. If they're not spayed/neutered, they should be separated until they are. If they're over 2 pounds, it's safe to spay/neuter.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

a kitten at that age pregnant....DISTURBING!!!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Yep, sounds like she went into heat early. If your male kitten isn't neutered, you may have a pregnant baby on your hands. Get her spayed NOW, or you'll risk losing her if and when her tiny, immature body tries to give birth to a litter of kittens.

Laurie


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

We are going to go to the vet Monday and check in with him and see what he says. I would rather do it sooner then later. Thanks for the advice. My I live with my mom and dad but I am a special needs person. I mentioned what you all said but she said there is no way he can do anything. But we are going to talk with the vet on Monday.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

please take her to the vet asap. the people on this list are talking from EXPERIENCE.

thank you


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

The only thing she is not walking low to the ground like they do. And she quit acting that way so I am really confused we are going to vet on Monday.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I believe she is in heat. A neighbor, who is a cat person, owned cats her whole life, ended up with a 4 month old cat pregnant. And she was CERTAIN of the cats age being 4 months because she got her from a breeder and knew the exact date she was born and had seen her since she was born. If pregnant at 4 months, I would think heat could happen at 3. Rare, but definitely possible.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

My Dad read online and this is a reliable source. Even if my kitten is in heat the male is not old enough to have sperm. Therefore she couldn't get pregnant. She calmed down so I don't think she really was in heat. But we are going to have the kittens fixed as soon as our vet says it is safe enough to have them fixed. I guess it was just a false alarm.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Just an update talked to the vet yesterday he said that he would fix them in the first part of April. I do care for my animals and want the best for them. They are just getting use to their new surroundings and finally not afraid I don't want to lose what I gained.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

We know you care for your cats.....pssst we do too . Did the vet say to keep the seprrated until then?

Thanks for talking to the vet. And hey... There are going to be times when you have to do stuff they won't like (medications, nail trims) where they might get a lil miffed at you..welcome to animal parenting . Lots of treats and praise and toy interaction helps ALOT


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> ohhhhh that does sound like she is in heat.. i dont know when females can get pregnant.....but it is very young...seperate her from the male.
> 
> others will chime in. she needs to be spayed...asap....him too


My Shelly was spayed at 3 months.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

giz, The vet did not say to keep them apart. He said that she was just a really affectionate cat. We also have them scheduled to get their last set of shots in two weeks. We might cancel and my dad will either try to give them to the kittens or see if the vet can do a house call. Daisy she actually slept with me for a little bit I was in heaven.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwww......love when they sleep near me...but usually one is on me . Gizmo is a really affectionate cat too....a lil luvbug


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

It is possible that she went into heat. The first heat isn't always like the heat experienced by a fully mature female; sometimes it's very short, or they don't show all the signals - aka a 'silent' heat.

That being said, if your vet is suggesting you wait I'd also suggest you keep a close eye on them. There's not really a point in separating them, if she was going to get pregnant it's already happened, and if it wasn't a first heat then it's still a moot point. Leave the babies together, I say.

It is possible that the male has begun developing sperm, and if they're related her going into an early heat could also man he's begun maturing early as well. If she starts showing signs of being pregnant (belly growing, nipples pinking up, ect) then you should take her in to be spayed right away. With a kitten that young allowing her to have the litter shouldn't even be an option. Growing kittens takes an immense amount of energy and it's energy her own body needs to grow properly. If she's pregnant I'd suggest having her spayed.

Good luck! I'll keep my fingers crossed that she was just having an affectionate day and wasn't in heat!


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Library Chick. I pretty much don't let them out of my sight. Except if I am in the bath or left to run an errand or something. I don't work so I am home most of the time.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

How old is the male kitten? It takes virtually no time for a feline mating to occur. If you leave the room to go turn out the light in another room, you could return to a pregnant kitten.

Laurie


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

You should also be aware than spaying a pregnant kitten is a considerably riskier operation than spaying a kitten who is not pregnant. Bottom line, you do NOT want this kitten getting pregnant, and it does sound like she has already experienced her first heat.

Laurie


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

The kittens turned 3 months on the february 28th. They were born on November 28th Thanksgiving.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Jecky...we don't understand why you are waiting to spay her. She has been through her first heat...as laurie stated...she could already be pregnant. You don't want a litter of kittens do you? We are trying to help you


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Vet said she didn't she was just being affectionate. Also if it was just me I would have had it done as soon as the vet would do it.

I live with my parents I have some learning difficulties that makes it that I can't live at home. I told my dad what you have all said and he did his on research and a scientific article says even if she had her first heat the male does not have the sperm to result in a pregnancy. I wrote all of this before we talked about it. I really want to do what's best but my dad wants to wait a little while longer until they have adjusted.

I am sorry I alarmed you but at this point I just have to wait. I am trying the best I can but it is out of my hands. You are all kind and considerate and I appreciate it very much. Again I am very sorry.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

*It is official*

Blue boy and Daisy had their first check up today at the vets and vaccines. Vet said we needed to wait 4 to 5 weeks until we get them fixed. They are scheduled for April 15. Vet said they looked real good.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Is she putting her tail up and to the side? This is a very definite sign of heat! We fix cats at the shelter at 3 months.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

No she is not. I just think she is very affectionate. I just got back from the vet and he said since they just got their last shots today that we should wait about 4 weeks. April 15 th they are both going in for her spay and neutering.


She quit acting so funny. So I really don't know why she was acting that way. About the only thing I could think of I had just plugged a feliway plug in in maybe some of that was on my hands. She did it about 3 times all together and she is fine now.

I know we had a cat that our neighbors had and they were not being very responsible. It would not go home she kept staying at my house I would feed it it was very hungry. The neighbor boys would come looking for her. She would just hide out. I finally talked to the mother because I was concerned it was limping and she just said well I will have to keep a eye out for her. Then later I found out their other cat ended up at a neighbors house and it was too late and it became pregnant and ended up having 6 kittens. So by the time I ended up getting the cat to trust me it came into heat. It was on the weekend so I kept her locked up until we could get her fixed we caught it just in time.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I still don't understand why wait until the kitten is 6months old??? Did I caculate that right? Its crazy that the vet who knows you have a boy and a girl would wait THAT long to spay/neuter


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

It depends on where you live. Where I am (Western Canada) the ONLY vet who does early s/n is the one at the Humane Society. Everywhere else does males at 5 months and females at 6 months. Unless you get your kitten from the HS you HAVE to wait until then, because their vet doesn't do outside animals. (Except for the new low cost program, but those ones have to follow the age guidelines too.)

It's possible the OPs vet isn't comfortable doing s/n on such tiny animals...in which case I'd be totally fine with waiting until they're older and he's more confident. Mistakes happen when someone isn't sure and surgical mistakes are bad news.

That being said, it might be worth calling around to see if other vets in your area do earlier s/n...and get at least the male done ASAP.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah, if it were me I wouldn't be comfortable waiting that long on the chance my 5-6 month old male cat could impregnate his sister.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I dunno you guys, it doesn't sound like she was going into heat to me. Rubbing on things, meowing, rolling on her back, that's everyday cat things. Both my cats do that on a daily basis. It does sound just like affection. Especially if she wasn't getting into position and moving her tail to the side.

I do think it's weird that a vet won't spay/neuter until 6 months though, especially when 2 cats of the opposite gender are living in the same house. If I were Jecky I'd find a new vet if they wouldn't do it sooner.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Alright, without getting into it too much...hormones don't just magically turn on full force one day. Just like in people it's a gradual process.

In cat's this can manifest in a much less intense first heat at an earlier age, and it lasts for a shorter period of time.

Torri had a first heat at 5 months old, the signs were that she was louder than usual, more snuggly than usual, and wanted a lot more physical contact than usual...for about 3 days. Then she was back to normal.

After her second heat at around 7 months (ish...it was 6 years ago so the details are a little fuzzy) it was completely obvious what had happened. It was the same but turned up to 10.

*side note* she wasn't yet fixed because her injury at 4months had wiped out my vet fund and I was saving for her and Jitzu tobe spayed at the same time. Both boys were either too young (3 months), or had been neutered. We also kept her confined to one room when we weren't home, just in case. No door dashing allowed. I don't recommend it, it's a huge PITA.

The key is that, without having seen a first heat, it's hard to make a call. The big thing is a change in behavior for 3-5 days, and then she's suddenly back to normal.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

They will only be 4 1/2 months. they were born on November 28. So all of December makes them 1 month old. January 2 months. February 3 months. March 4 months and half of April 4 1/2 months old. They will be just fine until then. I trust my vet he has been my vet for many years. He said they needed to wait that long after their shots. I think it is more then reasonable.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

My vet wont spay/neuter until 4-6 months. Neither will the others in town I checked just today. The Humane society will do 2 months/2lb but it is 55 miles away and I cant get there because of a disability. My Mia wasn't spayed until 4 months either. My vet says it is less risky of an operation if you wait for them to be a little more mature.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

well its just worrysome because he has a boy and a girl...just afraid of her getting pregnant and the doctor said not to seperate them.

you know...i cant imagine a 3 or 4 month old kitten pregnant.....but it IS nature....why would nature let a kitten be able to reproduce at such a young age???? or humans for that matter!!!!!


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

gizmo, I really appreciate the time you have spent with me. I really think they will be okay. As soon they are fixed I will give you an update. Thanks again.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Lol...'mother nature' is a fan of strategies that work. And certainly isnt concerned with compassion.

Side note, ferret females are impregnated at less than 2 weeks old when their eyes are still closed. Also, if they aren't mated they will literally go crazy due to their hormones.

OP, keep a close eye on them too. If you notice that weird behavior again seperately them. Good luck


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks librarychick. I will do.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Just a update Blue Boy and Daisy both got fixed today. Blue Boy is like nothing happened. Daisy is sore and moves around a little more carefully. I am having a hard time keeping Daisy from jumping on and off the bed. Tonight we are separating the two. I am suppose to be taking care of Blue tonight but he is staying away from me. Hope he will come upstairs soon.

When we checked Blue Boy in Daisy in to day we had a little problem with the tech. We had some concerns we wanted to address with dr. The tech was a little rude. She told us he might charge an examination fee. We then told her if we were going to have major surgery done to ourselves we would like to ask the dr questions. She turned around and said the dr probably would charge us. Then said she was going to talk to the dr. He came in and was very reserved. I just thought they could have used different wording. Before we had scheduled the surgery we already had a consultation . It made me a little miffed how they handled it. Sorry for the vent. Everything went well so I guess that is all that matters.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jecky thats Great! You need to keep Daisy as quiet as possible for a few days so she can heal up, popped stitches are a bad thing and can lead to infections!
Keep the litter box/boxes really cleaned up for the same reason...
You may have to put Daisy in a bathroom or your bedroom to keep her and Blue separated for a few days.
Keep an eye on her incision, if it starts looking angry or feels really hot, get her back to the vet!
I don't know if they sent you home with a cone for her, if not, and she starts chewing at her stitches or licking obsessively at them, she will need a cone.
Just take it off so she can eat and drink!


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Daisy is in a room with my dad. We only let the two together when we are watching the the minute I realize they are playing rough. Daisy goes in room by herself. I don't know what to do with blue he won't stop chasing his tail I am affraid he is going to hurt himself. I held him he gets like really crazy if I put a firm grip he relaxes but the moment I put him down he is right back to chasing his tail.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Does Blue chase his tail a lot normally? ?


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes. I was able to figure out a position he let me hold him in he took a quick nap and is settling down. I am going to try to get some sleep. I can hardly hold my eyes open. I think he should be okay now. Hagn


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Congrats on the spay/neuter


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Gizmothecat,

The breeder wanted us to wait until Daisy was 6 months and Blue 7 months. I thought that was a long time to wait. I didn't want any oops. Better to be safe then sorry. Went with the vets advice instead.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Glad that they came through okay - speedy recovery to them both-and I want updated pictures


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Speechie. How are your kitties doing?


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

*Is charcoal bad for cats*

We just recently bought a drink well cat fountain it has a charcoal filter. So I was wondering if it was the fountain? Recently Daisy my 6 month old kitten has been throwing up. I can't think of any thing she has eaten. We picked up the fountain just in case.

Blue Boy is also 6 months old but he does not seem sick. Daisy plays well and doesn't seem overly sick.

She only threw up twice. Once a few days ago and this morning. If she is not better tomorrow we will be going to the vet in the morning.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Is it just after she eats? Sometimes eating too fast causes this. Is she shedding a lot? If so, brush her more often, it could be hairball related.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes mostly after she eats. She is not overly shedding. Thanks I will keep that in mind. Maybe I need to pick up their food and feeding them in sittings. the food is down all the time. That is what the breeder has said. So we followed her instructions.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Then she is likely eating too quickly... I would do scheduled meal times with some portion control. They're old enough for that now. Three times a day.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay thank you very much.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I have one of these fountains and on the replacement filter packets it says that a little residue charcoal may come out but is harmless to cats. So the food is more likely I think


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Jenny. I will monitor their food and see what happens. thanks again


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I don't know if they actually say it in the directions, but you're supposed to rinse new filters under the tap until the water runs clear. They should also be replaced once a month.

Pro tip: They're exactly the same as fish filters for aquariums, you just need the right size. They're about 75-50% cheaper if you buy them as fish filters.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Activated Charcol is actually used for an antidote for some poisons! Safe for people and animals, it can be applied as a poultice to outside wounds to draw poisons and bind them to the charcol itself, think nasty spider bites!
Inside the body, it acts as a purifier and binder of toxins, once bound by the charcol, its not re-released till its out of the body.
So Charcol, other than being messy, should pose no threat to health!!


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Now I have problem. She is not eating. She eats a few bites and then just walks away. In a couple of hours I am going to try to give her some canned food. If she is not better we will be taking her in first thing in the morning.

The thing that gets me she doesn't act sick she wants to play with her brother and runs around the house.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

She might just have a bit of an upset stomach. Is it possible she got into the garbage or found something she shouldn't have eaten?

As long as she's drinking and otherwise active waiting until tomorrow will be fine.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Daisy did eat just a few minutes ago seems to held it down. So maybe all is well I hope. Thanks everyone.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

If she threw up earlier, maybe her tummy is a little upset. Do you happen to have any famotidine (Pepcid)? You could try giving that to settle her tummy and see if she eats after that. It's a good sign that she's playing normally though.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Just an update Daisy is much better today. She must of just had a touch of something. Thanks so much happier.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali swallowed some charcoal a while back. Pooped out the cutest little cubic zirconia.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

So glad Daisy is feeling better.
Marie 73 LoL!


----------

